# Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P motherboard socket pins broken and bent



## radeon747 (Sep 1, 2009)

just dont know what to do with the motherboard bent and broken pins wating to get paid to buy new one good thing that i will have spare driver and parts. they were bent right back tried to rebend them back and fix some then broke three pins right off. what do i do cant get rma so throw it in the bin or what other reasons to keep it.It just looks very very sexy in blue what a motherboard.


----------



## aj28 (Sep 2, 2009)

You ought to be able to use/sell the coolers, but that's about it. Any other valuable parts are soldered onto the board and can't be removed with practical methods.


----------



## Tcat (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, if it ever happens again you can use an old fashion lead pencil and pull the lead back into the cylinder then fit the pencil on top of the pin and straighten it out.   It works pretty well as I just had to do it myself.


----------



## radeon747 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks guys i was maybe thinking of putting it in a frame or somthing lol


----------



## arroyo (Sep 2, 2009)

My friend bought Maximus II Formula with broken socket (broken and bent pins) for 40$. He also bought cheap, really cheap broken motherboard. He had de-soldered entire socket in our local electronic shop. Now he have fixed Maximus II Formula (total cost about 60$). Socket transplantation is not that hard for mid-expirenced electronic engineer.


----------



## radeon747 (Sep 2, 2009)

Someone just has too make a very quick and easy guide to sit a processor into its socket depending on what intel motherboards sockets are seated .The sockets pins only bend one way as i used my finger nail as hard as i can and scratched downward to the memory sockets without bending a pin but scractching upward to the I/O the pins emadetly bent.


----------

